
iPhoneDevCamp Wraps Up (Heysan stands out) - pg
http://www.macrumors.com/iphone/2007/07/09/iphonedevcamp-wraps-up/
======
mattculbreth
I thought Heysan was the photo sharing/presentation app, no?

~~~
pg
Heysan's an IM app that used a slideshow to lure Myspace users.

~~~
mattculbreth
Cool, I actually just tried it on my iPhone. I need to play around a bit more
but this is good.

~~~
gustaf
thanks! we're getting a lot of iphone users and want as much feedback as we
can get. please forward your feedback to gustaf [at] heysan.com

